# what kind of dog do people think your GSD is?



## sagelfn

Yesterday at Petsmart a little girl was asking her mom what kind of dog is that and pointing to every dog she saw. When she pointed at Sage her mom said thats a wolfdog...









I know some of you with sables and long hairs get these a lot (one that comes to mind is someone's dog was called a hyena)


----------



## Bcannie

I had a typical black/tan american bred and two different people asked me if she was a collie!!! (she did not have a long coat either!)


----------



## Ruthie

Bison is a sable. Most can identify his big ole' ears as a GSD, but the working line structure and the sable patern really throws them off. They assume he is a mix. Most think GSD/Rottie.


----------



## DarkEyes

People has asked me if Abbey is part wolf. To humor them, I said yes. (The breed is part wolf, but for some reason, people think that she might've had a wolf parent or grandparent). Most people's next question was: "Does she howl?" 









My husband has a wolf calendar, and one of the picture was a lone wolf... and looked _exactly_ like Abbey!!!


----------



## SunCzarina

I once had a little kid ask if my shepherds were pitbulls. Yes I laughed. A couple months ago, some kid about 8 told his friend as we passed them that Morgan was a husky. I told him she's a german shepherd but he was very insistent that she's a husky. 

You can't get a more traditional classic look than Morgan so I just laugh when it's little kids. Never had an adult ask me what she is, they usually just tell me she's gorgeous.

Luther, now he was often accused by adults of being a rott-n-shepherd. He had the dots and was built like a bread truck. DDRs, they look different.

Otto usually gets 'german shepherd, right?' He's a DDR too, very dark saddle back and a reverse mask, that old world look which seems to make people wonder what else he could possibly be but they can't fathom a guess and don't want to be rude. I smile and say yes, he's east german.


----------



## heather122

At the pet store yesterday, this 30-something- girl came up to Sadie (who is a purebred sable) and tried to tell me that she was a lab and that I was lied to! I need to post pics of her, but I have never seen a lab with Sadie's colors or structures. I just walked away!


----------



## Doubleminttwin

When she was younger we would get all sorts of ppl telling us about our "mix" lol SHe was a rottie shep mix, a collie shep mix, a collie, on and on. Now that shes getting older most people that tlk to us say shepherd, and sadly that seems to be because only shepherd ppl who know the dogs aren't evil will approach us, its rediculous how many people are terrified of big bad 5 mnth old Baya. Even sadder is she has even gotten friendlier towards people. Its ok though, I love my collie


----------



## brt

I used to bring my gray sable girl to work with me at a nursing home. The residents loved having her visit, though it did take a while to convince some of them she was a GSD.

Then there was the one little old lady who for all those years would always announce "Here comes the therapy wolf!"









Have also been asked countless times if she was a hybrid. I think that's typical with sables.


----------



## Chicagocanine

A kid called Bianca a wolfdog before. More often people ask if she is a purebred Shepherd, what she's mixed with, or "Is she ALL Shepherd?"

Well what else would she be! I mean the only way she could look more like a classic GSD is if she didn't have the 'bitch stripe' down her back.


----------



## doggiedad

i have a West German show dog. he's blk&red. i've had a lot of people ask me if he's a Belgium Shepherd.


----------



## Dainerra

when Rayden was a pup, had a guy convinced he was a lab mix coz he had floppy ears. told me they lied to me because they are born with their ears up. poor mama dogs, can you imagine?? lol


----------



## Judy Sheaffer

Not suprising.....I groom dogs in the "puppy mill capital of the east coast" (Lancaster, Pa) and most people are really clueless about dogs.


----------



## pupresq

I am regularly asked if Grace is a "German Police Dog" as if that were a breed. The weirdest is when people ask if she's a German Shepherd OR a German Police Dog.


----------



## JackieM1982

Wolf hybrid. Akita. Malinois. GSD mix.


----------



## marycrft

I was showing my black shepherd at an obedience trail in Canada and was asked if he was a Lab. At one point when I was working with him a lady ask me if he was a beagle, I just smile and agree.


----------



## DaveH

I get asked if he is a purebred GSD or Police Dog, but most often strangers will just say “Oh what a beautiful dog”.


----------



## Stephanie17s

> Originally Posted By: pupresqI am regularly asked if Grace is a "German Police Dog" as if that were a breed.


Me too! The first time I thought the person was joking around, but when I was asked twice more, I realized they were probably serious lol

Some people say "german shepherd" or "purebred?", and I say yes. I don't think she looks like a mix though lol.


----------



## Stephanie17s

> Originally Posted By: MaryCroftAt one point when I was working with him a lady ask me if he was a beagle, I just smile and agree.


Wow, that's WAY off


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: brtThen there was the one little old lady who for all those years would always announce "Here comes the therapy wolf!"


Now that's funny!


----------



## Brightelf

In GERMANY, several _dog trainers _ asked if Grimm was:

1. A wolf
2. A wolf hybrid
3. A Czechoslovakian Wolfdog
4. A Saarloos Wolfhond
5. A shepherd mix

Folks were used to seeing the West German showline dogs as pets and in working capacity (really). Black and red dogs were riding the bus, were waiting tied outside the bank or bakery, were walking on patrol with security guards, etc. I saw another workingline dog there only once-- at a lady's home who did SchH.


----------



## Fodder

I've been asked if Gia (a bi color) is mixed with Lab because GSD "don't come in that color"... I also used to get Doberman with her when she was really thin.

Tilden on the other hand is a reeeally red long hair, and its been an interesting road... I've gotten Collie, Sheltie, Doberman, Shiloh, Tervuren, Golden Ret, Aussie, Border Collie and Setter.


----------



## 24kgsd

"Police dog" is the most common. When people ask me what kind of dog my dog is, I figure a dumb question deserves a dumb answer, so I reply with all seriousness "gas-station dog." Which is totally lost on most people these days.....back in the day, when gas stations were family owned they were all full-service and sold gas and did auto repairs. The gas-station always had a dog and more often then not it would be a GSD.


----------



## sleachy

I get the "that's a police dog" comment too. Tooz has been called everything from a greyhound to a husky.








More often than not, people just ask "what breed is he?" (Even though Tooz is a girl!). 
I fostered a German shorthair pointer and I had more than one person ask if he was a rottweiler! When I asked what made him look like a rott, people would tell me because of his docked tail.


----------



## Zisso

My two have been called Police dogs-by younger boys at the park, hyena one time by a really young kid(funny they would know a hyena but not a GSD or even Police Dog) and most recently, a lady at our herding class asked if Z was a Tervuren. I was really surprised she asked/thought that!


----------



## goatdude

At the vet's office I'm sometimes asked what breed my dogs is. My usual reply is "poodle".


----------



## becca5880

lol These replies are too funny. I usually get oh my god look at the K-9 or look at that cop dog! Apparently people think k-9 is a breed lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA

my black and tans, and black and red dawgs used to get the "police dog".

My black bi color boy, used to be either a lab mix, or he isn't purebred right?

Masi, my black sable gets,,"malinois", what is she? what's she mixed with?"

Heck even my aussie when she was a puppy would get "border collie?" I'd flip her around "aussie no tail"...) Or is "that a berner puppy?"

I live in the hicks ))


----------



## Raziel

A wolf. 
ALL THE TIME.
Like hello?
LOL


----------



## sleachy

What is with the wolf thing???

My mother went on a cruise to Alaska and when she got back, she had a couple pictures left on a disposable camera before getting them developed. I took the camera hiking with me and took pics of Tooz out in the woods. My mother showed them off with her vacation pics and told everyone it was a wolf...of course they believed her.


----------



## DarkEyes

Talking about wolves, there was a house in this neighborhood whose resident passed away a few months ago. Her children comes to tend to the house while it's waiting to be sold. They bring their dog... name Wolf. Thing is... this is a HUGE, very long haired like a collie, and seems to have a face of a wolf. I have yet to meet its owners (they were too busy), but my first encounter scared the heck out of me. I was walking Haley (4 months at the time) when she slowed down and paused. I looked at her, wondering why, and she slowly looked behind her. So I looked behind, and not 4 feet away, there's that giant dog standing there, wagging its tail. I had to cover my mouth because I started screaming. The dog took another step and I took another step back, and then calmed down when I noticed the dog was being super friendly. 

One day I'll get a pic if I still don't know the breed, but that dog was HUGE! Maybe the size of a Great Dane, but appears to be stocky, long haired like a collie, possibly more the look of a collie than a wolf. Neihgbors called the dog Wolfl.... but I don't think there's a wolf mix with it.

I guess it takes dog owners who owned different dogs to know what breed NOT to call in a dog. Hehe.


----------



## SuzyE

only a German Shepherd or a "police dog"


----------



## Suki's Mom

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaA couple months ago, some kid about 8 told his friend as we passed them that Morgan was a husky.


I have heard that a few times too!! Once an adult asked us if Suki was a husky (told him no), and I overheard one kid telling his friends that "that's a husky, you know". (I ignored this, just walked away laughing.)

I've also had one child run up and ask if she was a K9. Many possible answers to this, but we just said "no, she's "just" a regular German Shepherd."


----------



## onyxena

Our vet tech after we adopted Sasha was set on convincing us that she was a Begian Malinois! She is a very plush coated blanket pattern girl and obviously a GSD to anyone into the breed. People always ask what she is mixed with! They are alwasys surprised that sheps can have a longer coat. Even the woman at the the grooming salon where I bathe them didn't know they could have long hair!
My boy Dasher though is a classic b&t and is usxually recognized as just that. But, we do get the police dog comments regularly!


----------



## Jax08

I've heard Belgian before. Sometimes just total confusion on what she might be. Either they are confused by her color or by her size. People with GSD's recognize her as one. If it walks like a duck...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Back when I had the gang I'd get alot of kids saying they were 'Cops Dogs'.









Mauser confuses ALOT of people. Even dog savvy people aren't sure. I get asked if he's a Tervuren.

Most say "Is he a Shepherd mix?" The sable AND the long coat really throw them off.


----------



## cindy_s

This is my "belgian shepherd" Ruger. I've been to AKC shows doing obedience and some of the other folks there have thought this as well. 










Most people think my sable puppy, Cues, is a mixed breed. I ahd one woman try to tell me that real German Shepherds don't come in that color. Please excuse the fuzzy picture.


----------



## atravis

I've gotten some pretty freaky stuff...

One lady asked if Mulder was a Great Dane/Lab mix... what?!

Wolf, Doberman, and Schipperke (he was a year old and 70lbs...LOL) are among the other funny guesses.

One Dutch Shepherd owner actually asked me if that's what Mulder was. Which I always found funny... how the heck does someones who owns a Dutchie not know the difference?


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: LexOne Dutch Shepherd owner actually asked me if that's what Mulder was. Which I always found funny... how the heck does someones who owns a Dutchie not know the difference?


i agree. i could even understand a german shepherd owner not recognizing one of the many types of shepherds - but dutchies are so straight forward in their appearance.

i met a man at a park once who asked if tilden was a belgian tervuren - then continued to tell me that they were his favorite breed.



> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangMost say "Is he a Shepherd mix?" The sable AND the long coat really throw them off.


lucky you! i get the cocky confidents that say "nice shepherd mix!" or "beautiful dog, shepherd and what?"


----------



## msteelmon

On Halloween this year we had a young kiddie in a group of trick-or-treaters say, 'Coooool... I like your Police Dog...'. I just smile and say 'Thank you!'.

The more neighborhood kids think I have a police dog the better IMO.


----------



## Rei

Because Trent doesn't have the standard medium saddle back, he is automatically a "shepherd mix" or "not a purebred". I get a lot of nice compliments about my "German shepherd mix" or my "fox hybrid". 

I thought the fox hybrid thing would wear off as he gets older and bigger, but I still have a good handful of people trying to convince me he's part wild animal (not that he doesn't act like it sometimes







). I've also been asked once if he was a purebred Siberian husky. Not sure how that one came about. 

I usually end up telling them about German shepherds don't JUST come in black/tan saddle backs.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Reior my "fox hybrid".
> 
> I thought the fox hybrid thing would wear off as he gets older and bigger, but I still have a good handful of people trying to convince me he's part wild animal


how odd. fox can't even breed with dogs








people never cease to amaze me. if i don't know something, i either ask or keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Rei

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> how odd. fox can't even breed with dogs


You're right, but I'm being told that the hybrid is a rare animal called the "dox". 

Of course, the next words that come out of that person's mouth is usually "and 'cause they're so rare, you should breed 'im. How much is the stud fee?".


----------



## SunCzarina

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodderi met a man at a park once who asked if tilden was a belgian tervuren - then continued to tell me that they were his favorite breed.


This reminds me of the time I saw a hairy black dog at our park. Asked his owner if he was a full blood Groenendael and she was sooooo pleased she nearly fell over that I actually knew what her dog was! LOL, then she told me Otto was a very handsome east german.


----------



## zyppi

a "police dog."


----------



## Castlemaid

Few people out and about town recognize Gryffon to be a German Shepherd. Except if I walk him around the helicopter hangar where I work, people joke about my "bomb dog" or my ''drug dog". People that work around aircrafts and airports are familiar with the law enforcement and detection working line German Shepherds and recognize him as one.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I get the, "is he a purebred?" all the time. People aren't use to seeing a dark GSD so they automatically assume he's a mix.

I have gotten asked if he was a husky mix (no clue where that came from), a Shepherd/Lab and a Shepherd/Husky.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I get asked all of the time if Rafi is either 1) a K9 [that's the street term for police dog] or 2) a german shepherd. When I explain what he is people look at me like I'm nuts. "A Belgian what?????" I just say, a belgian shepherd, he's a belgian shepherd.


----------



## aubie

Most people ask "Is that a German Shepherd??" and they get bonus points.

Some people call her a "police dog" which still gets them some points.

Some have asked if she was some sort of long haired Dobie which gets them like three points.

And then there was the infamous "is that a jackyl?" lady who just got a "what the crap" look from me and no points.


----------



## doggiedad

the lady who asked "is that a jackly" gets
no points and can't take the test again.

is that a "long haired Dobie", they get no points
but can take the test again.








,







,







.



> Originally Posted By: aubie
> 
> Some have asked if she was some sort of long haired Dobie which gets them like three points.
> 
> And then there was the infamous "is that a jackyl?" lady who just got a "what the crap" look from me and no points.


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe lady who asked "is that a jackly" gets
> no points and can't take the test again.


Whats that??


----------



## doggiedad

it's spelled jackal. i was just quoting the OP. i think 
jackals are found in Africa and parts of Asia. it's a
wild doggish type animal.



> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe lady who asked "is that a jackly" gets
> no points and can't take the test again.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that??
Click to expand...


----------



## GSDBESTK9

With Ultro (Sable) and now Aslan (solid Black) I get more of "is that a GSD mix?" than "what kind of dog is that?".


----------



## Barb E

When Dante was a pup people thought he was GSD/Chow/Malamute

Now even though he's a sable people know he's a GSD, I assume because he's a blanket patterned sable


----------



## doggiedad

i thought Belgium Shepherds were Groenedals, Tervuren,
Malinois and Laekenois (sp)?



> Originally Posted By: cindy_sThis is my "belgian shepherd" Ruger. I've been to AKC shows doing obedience and some of the other folks there have thought this as well.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi thought Belgium Shepherds were Groenedals, Tervuren,
> Malinois and Laekenois (sp)?


it was a joke.


----------



## cindy_s

Oh, I know! Been working all week.


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadit's spelled jackal. i was just quoting the OP. i think
> jackals are found in Africa and parts of Asia. it's a
> wild doggish type animal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Angel R
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthe lady who asked "is that a jackly" gets
> no points and can't take the test again.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats that??
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

OH HAHA!
wow a jackle?
One time someone said to me "Me & mywife had one of those dogs. what are they?"

I WAS LIKE WHAT??








Idiots


----------



## BJDimock

Puppies.
I forever get the puppy comment with my Fidelco girls.
"Oh Look! What a cute puppy! How old is she????"
"She's 3."
"Oh.....isn't she kind of little?"
Love living in America, where everything is supersized and my bitches, ranging in weights from 67 -74 pounds, are small.








Even better when their red coat is on and we go to the mall. Then I have a "Drug Sniffing Dog."


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom

Out of the mouth of babes







- I was in the parking lot at Barnes & Noble and a little boy who was getting into a car with his mother said, "Look at the pretty Chihuahua."


----------



## Elmo's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue MomOut of the mouth of babes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - I was in the parking lot at Barnes & Noble and a little boy who was getting into a car with his mother said, "Look at the pretty Chihuahua."


I almost choked on my water laughing so hard when I read this.


----------



## Baby Byron

Oh I love this thread!!!!
OK. So with Sidney (full black long coat) we've got 98% "Oh my gosh, a black wolf! Aren't they illegal in IL???" Yes ma'am and I'm proudly parading my illegally owned dog! 

And then the remaining 2% flip-flopped between "A Belgian shepherd!!! How cute!" or "Wow, that's a big border collie!". Really? Border collie? OK.

With Gus (red & black long coat) we hear a lot of "gorgeous chow" or "is he chow and... what?" Then I say he's a long coat german shepherd just to hear "with all that red hair? German shepherds are yellow and with short hair". People! Not all dogs are Labradors!

Molly (also red & black long coat) has a blanket back. I think it's gorgeous but because of the large black area there comes the border collie mix again!!!!!   

I have the impression that in folks' minds there are border collies, labs and chows. All other dogs are random combinations of the three mentioned...

Sheesh...


----------



## beeker318

Not only has my dog been labeled a "police dog" or K9, but I've also been labeled as a cop, pole-leeze, and po po, by people who see me with him.


----------



## Mandalay

> Originally Posted By: ronAt the vet's office I'm sometimes asked what breed my dogs is. My usual reply is "poodle".


Kids usually know what kind of dog Mandi is, but I usually have to convince adults. Since she has so much black (blanketed) they think she is mixed with a Lab.

I was at the pet store once and talking to a few kids about GSDs and when they walked away an adult who had been standing there listening asked me what kind of dog she was _REALLY_. I rolled my eyes, said "Schnauzer", and walked away without even waiting for a response.


----------



## DorianE

When Anna was little and her ears were floppy, I got alot of "lab" labels (solid black). When we moved, my new landlord fell in love with her and said she was the sweetest Lab he had ever seen. Went on to talk later about "dangerous" breeds, Pits, Rots and GSD's. I corrected him on her breed, pointed out the ear thing that was changing and even now, the sweetest GSD he has ever been around! She really has changed his opinion of the breed, as anyone else that comes around her.

Now, I still get the local PD stopping from time to time to visit her and invite me to bring her across the street when they "work" their k-9's. They absolutely love her size and disposition! Need to get an updated pic of her, she is getting ready to turn one soon. Her gotcha date is in Feb.


----------



## Mrs.K

> Originally Posted By: beeker318Not only has my dog been labeled a "police dog" or K9, but I've also been labeled as a cop, pole-leeze, and po po, by people who see me with him.


Hahaha, I had the same thing just that mine got labeled as military working dogs. Usually the MP's stop to let me know how gorgeous my sheperds are and that they just look like their military working dogs.


----------



## mjbgsd

I was asked by a little boy if Cody was a Doberman...........


----------



## Minnieski

One of my neighbors asked me, shortly after Minnie's ears came up for good, who cropped them. I had to explain that they stand up on their own. Up until then I guess he thought I had a mix.


----------



## Debbieg

Kids often call Benny "police dog" or "cop dog" He was sniffing a little boy who was petting him the other day and the boy said " Does he think I have drugs"?









His left ear still flops and sometimes adults ask if her is a purebred.


I had an all black GSD once and people would ask if he was part wolf


----------



## aubie

> Originally Posted By: MinnieskiOne of my neighbors asked me, shortly after Minnie's ears came up for good, who cropped them. I had to explain that they stand up on their own. Up until then I guess he thought I had a mix.


One of my neighbors was also convinced we cropped Anna's ears...I'm like nooooo they stand up on their own!


----------



## Qyn

Quynne is black and I'm surprised at the number of people who ask if she is a Belgian Shepherd (Groenendael) as they are not a common breed ...... around here at least.


----------



## Syaoransbear

I had some employees at petland try to convince me that my dog was a king shepherd. Just because he's huge doesn't mean he's a king shepherd.









Most of the time I think people assume he's a lab mix. He sure acts like a lab, I'll give them that.


----------



## BuoyantDog

Husky/Lab mix, Belgian Shepherd, once someone asked if she had pit bull (







?!) in her...


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

If I had a penny for everytime I heard fricken "black lab mix"...


I have also been told that Chief is a Wolf, a Doberman, a rare black Siberian Husky, a Rottweiler, and a Belgian Shepherd(people are so adamant that he is one and have seriously tried to debate with me...)


99% of the time when I say GSD I get "no way" "really?" "seriously?" "i didnt know they came in solid black."


----------



## tintallie

Miya, who is a sollid black working line GSD, has been mistaken for:

1. Black Labrador Retriever
2. GSD x Lab
3. Canaan Dog
4. most recently, GSD x Belgian Malinois (a Mal-erd?)


----------



## smerry

My father in law has a solid black and everyone thinks it is a lab







Out here, most people think our dog being sable instantly means she is a police dog, since most of there dogs seem to be czech/ddr.


----------



## StryderPup

I have been asked if Stryder is a "Police Dog" and I just smile. 
Also - this dumb lady at the ball field asked me if he was full-blooded. I said "yes, he has all of his blood" then she asked me if he was a German Shepherd, my reply "yes". Her reply " Do you speak German to him?". My reply "No, we speak spanish" 

Then a little girl at the same ball field called him a big-eared chihuahua. All I could do is laugh at that one, she was only five.


----------



## Dainerra

Freya was called a Werewolf the other day








a friend of my daughters thinks she looks like the Lycans


----------



## sagelfn

> Originally Posted By: StryderPup
> Also - this dumb lady at the ball field asked me if he was full-blooded. I said "yes, he has all of his blood"












yesterday at petsmart a guy looked at sage then me and said "Doberman right?" me"uh no german shepherd" guy puzzled look "oh"


----------



## StryderPup

a doberman?? LOL wow!


----------



## 3K9Mom

This 6 month old puppy (when the photo was taken) is 

1. a GSD x lab mix

2. a border collie

3. a miniature shepherd

4. NOT a purebred dog, and the breeder lied to me, because if you just LOOK at his wavy fur, you can just TELL that he is mixed with something else!!!! (wow, that lady was so sure of herself, I thought how funny it would be to dial up my breeder so they could uh, "discuss" this...... heh heh heh...







) 

5. a police dog. (we get that a lot, actually.







)


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: 3K9Mom4. NOT a purebred dog, and the breeder lied to me, because if you just LOOK at his wavy fur, you can just TELL that he is mixed with something else!!!! (wow, that lady was so sure of herself, I thought how funny it would be to dial up my breeder so they could uh, "discuss" this...... heh heh heh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


did this happen while you guys were visiting SoCal? maybe it was the same woman who told my friend and i that her red doberman was going to turn black when she got older :eyeroll:


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Today a lady thought a black and tan daschund (sp?) Was the same type of dog as Baya and she had no clue what type of dog Baya was other than some mix







lol.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Stark was just confused by some lady and her husband for a Newfoundland dog???

Newfoundland:









Stark:









I can see how she was confused... :S


----------



## sagelfn

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder...maybe it was the same woman who told my friend and i that her red doberman was going to turn black when she got older :eyeroll:










no way!!


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: Sagelfn
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder...maybe it was the same woman who told my friend and i that her red doberman was going to turn black when she got older :eyeroll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no way!!
Click to expand...

lady: "why's she brown? i've never seen a doberman that color, is she mixed?"
friend: "no... her mom was the typical black/rust and her dad was what they call red"
lady: "ooooh, i see... so she'll turn black"
friend: "uh..." *insert confused face*
lady: "you'll see, maybe at about 6 or 8 months... a lot of breeds go thru coat changes like that"
friend: "hmm, she's 2"
me: *walks away because i can't contain my laughter*


----------



## Josiebear

Someone actually thought Josie was a malnois....


----------



## Stonewall554

I get the wolfdog a lot. I also get asked if i'm a cop.


----------



## JKlatsky

I'm the one who had the hyena!!







At least that's what 6ish year old child thought..

I've also had...
Belgian Shepherd.
Australian Shepherd.
Catahoula mix.
What kind of Shepherd is that?
Wolfdog.
K-9.
Cop dog.
Police dog.


----------



## mysablegsd

Never had anyone call her anything but a German Shepherd.
Several older people have said they had GSD's on the farm
when they were younger. These same people have expressed
distaste with show dogs seen on TV.


----------



## bigboy

most people when they see Hunter they say "greman shepherd right" cause before him they see his sister Sierra who is a black blaket back with cream on her legs and face and her ears are up or some people say "what is he" cause they have never seen a dead grass color one ear up dog mutt.


----------



## rubmybelly

I take my GSD to softball games and once a little boy asked if he was a guard dog and I said, "No, he's just a regular dog."

Bear looks handsome in his red halter and I can't wait til this summer to take him out with his new girlfriend--our little white Maltese! She pounces on him; it's gonna be fun!


----------



## holland

I have two bi-colors so people are always assuming they are mixes


----------



## holland

Hmm Stark does not look like a Newf...that dog is gorgeous so I am so tempted to get a newf someday


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

I get the "Shepherds don't have floppy ears, whats he mixed with?"

I'm a very sarcastic person, and on top of that, if you are wrong.. I'm not afraid to correct you (not in a mean way). 

I was at Petsmart yesterday and Damian got to meet his first German Shepherd. The owner didn't seem too bright. First, he tells the name of the treats he recommended me to buy because they have chicken and chicken by-product in them. He said chicken by-product is very healthy and good for the coats. Than, he proceeds to tell that he feeds his GSD Iams LB puppy formula. I asked how old his girl was, he says three years old. He told me she just had a litter on 9 puppies. He feeds all of his shepherds Iams LB puppy because its good for them. He said he refuses to give them adult food. 

I walked away at this point.

I'm very new to the breed, don't get me wrong. But I was pretty happying knowing that I knew more than this guy did and he breeds them apparently. Sad.


----------



## Castlemaid

Does your puppy ride loose in the back of the truck??


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomT
> 
> 5. a police dog. (we get that a lot, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I get that with Kenya, and it's said like it's some sort of breed by itself. 

Nikon has never been called anything else, but he's the classic black and red, and 70lbs. Kenya is often mistaken for a mix, a puppy, a Police Dog, a wolf....


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

He rides in the back if we are going around the corner or something, he loves it back there. Anything further than that he's gotta be in the cab.


----------



## mysablegsd

I always tether Carly in and every dog I had before her. It's safer.
You can just see the tether up by the cab.


----------



## Maraccz

a Mutt or a Tuerv. for Var
a mutt or husky for Chaya (my white girl), tho I had a person accuse me of her being a wolf cross (and called the park rangers on us)
People usually guess shepherd for my Zander (who is probably a mix)


----------



## eggo520

Each year our search and rescue team marches in our local Mardi Gras parade. The best part is hearing people's comments as we walk by (our team has all shepherds except for one Lab). The first year I took Holly, my sable, she was about 7 mo. old and this teenager leaned over and told his friend, "That's a white German shepherd mixed with a black German shepherd."









Other random comments overheard from the crowd include "Is that a police dog/K9/guard dog?" And last year, when we carried a sign that said "search and rescue" on it, a woman came up to us after the parade thinking we did DOG rescue. Oh brother...


----------



## ch3ckpo1nt

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always tether Carly in and every dog I had before her. It's safer.
> You can just see the tether up by the cab.


No matter what you do, someone is going to have a negative comment about it. But, thats why its a forum, opinions.


----------



## Shandril2

Doberman - since his head favors that side of his X.


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: StryderPup
> Also - this dumb lady at the ball field asked me if he was full-blooded. I said "yes, he has all of his blood" then she asked me if he was a German Shepherd, my reply "yes".


So does that mean when I enroll Bianca in the animal blood donor program I can tell people she isn't full blooded, she had some removed?










Someone asked me if Bianca was a police dog, but I don't blame them since she was wearing this vest at the time (we were taking photos of the vest for a website.) I did think it was a bit odd that they would think she was a police dog when she was playing chase with their dogs in the park off leash.


----------



## BuoyantDog

The dog in this picture is...

1. a wolf.
2. a pitbull.
3. a lab husky mix.
4. hungry and wants to eat my anklebiters.
5. hungry and wants to eat my big dogs too.
6. a dog that bites.
7. BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Crabtree

Years ago when we had our black blanket back Chance I had to go away and was putting her in a boarding kennel. The guy who owned it asked what she was mixed with. When I told him she was all GSD he said, do you have papers? I said no we did register her. So that automatcaly sealed it for him that she was a mix. 

Now with Loki being black we were on the ferry on our way up to the cottage,and this guy insisted that he was mixed with black lab. When I told him no he asked me about 10 mins later if he liked to swim. Not thinking anything of it I told him, yes he loves the water. He turns to his wife and annouced, 'See, I told you it was a black lab"








But usually we get asked if hes part lab, black lab but mostly wolf alot!


----------



## jmopaso

My black sable female Hindi is often accused of being a wolf or a part GSD. People are just not used to seeing the coloration.

When they see her perform off leash in front of them, they say wow how do you get her to do that?

When she starts "working their car" they say uh what is that dog doing? Here in Redneckville, I tell them she;s just kidding and load her up and say y'all be good now ya' hear. But, they remember us the next time they see us and I've had several of those good ole boys call me and ask where can I get a dog like that.

The reality is many of them are actually with local sherriff depts, so she is creating interest in working dogs.


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

People always know he's a German Shepherd, but he has the classic reddish brown with black fur, perfect erect ears, gorgeous body shape and size. One person asked me though if he was a police dog in training (I was in a field doing some training at the time), but they did know he was a GSD.
I don't think people ask if they are police dogs as a whole different breed though. I saw a GSD in a cop car the other day, and I simply said "Look, a police dog".


----------



## Chicagocanine

I forgot one... I was walking Bianca in the park one day... There was this group of several people talking to each other in a foreign language and one of them came up and asked me if Bianca was a Collie! I said no, she's a German Shepherd and they went back and told the other people.


----------



## GSDlover4EVER

yes a lot of people think Zara is a wolf dog and sheis a sable


----------



## brodie

My GSD is mostly black. Everyone asks what mix of dog is he.


----------



## Kamahi

Once I got "He's a German shepherd mixed with a Chow chow, right?"
Lol.
Kamahi doesn't even look like a chow. 
:rofl:


----------



## ShepherdLove

I laughed when I read through this thread, because I took Aspen to town with me Saturday, and I had a girl argue with me telling me that she was a Lab. I explained that no, she's a GSD, but she continued, so I just smiled and nodded. LOL I, then, had two different men ask me what kind of a mix she is. When I told them, one told me that he'd never seen a black GSD and had that look that he was not convinced. The other one told me that he thought she was mixed, because he'd never seen a small GSD. She is smaller at about 50lbs, but she has a very high metabolism and we're trying to get weight on her. Even then, though, her ideal weight will only be around 55-60lbs.


----------



## Kamahi

Well I was taking Kamahi for a walk today, this couple walks past us, and I could overhear them saying "What kind of dog is that?" and the other person replied, "That's a Doberman"

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Ludogg

Frustrating... i had a few people insist Luke is a Shepard Husky mix... Or I had other people ask "is he supposed to be a German Shepard?"...

I'm like "no he's a chihuahua"...and then i give them the evil eye..ggrrrrr..."never-mind the dog; beware of the owner"...

When I first brought Luke home my neighbor took one look at him and said " a mix" he was soo certain... i asked him to go home; for trash talking my GSD" I said it joking of course but it is annoying when people ask... i think GSD's are some of the most popular breeds.. how some people cant figure it out is beyond me...


----------



## NoFearLivesHere

My Bogie is solid black. For some reason most people have never seen a solid black german shepherd and seems to always be in disbelief. lol


----------



## trish07

Generally, kids are saying "Mom! mom! look at the police dog!" Or "Rescu dog". One kid told me I shouldn't have a police dog if I wasn't a police myself. lol.

One already say Phenix was a wolfe.


----------



## Kamahi

I took Tosca to Petsmart, and this lady asks,

"Is she a pomeranian mix?" 

I couldn't stop laughing. :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616

I've had many people ask if my boy was a black lab. 

I actually had one that argued with me that he was indeed a black lab and that the AKC needed to be notified that they made a mistake when I registered him with them.

Whatever


----------



## abby

ok well the next door kid (about 10) asked if he was a bloodhound!
:shocked:


----------



## Chris Wild

Our blacks are "lab mixes".
Our sables are "husky mixes" or "wolf mixes".
And I once had someone assume based on coloration (bi-color) that our old Ronnie must be a Doberman, and then asked why our Dobe was so fat and hairy. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Trina

When folks see Max (long coat sable), they either don't have a clue and can't even guess, or they're obviously familiar with the breed and recognize him right away as a GSD.

I thought it was funny when a serviceman came to our house, saw Max, and said 
"Well, he certainly looks like a German Shepherd." I simply replied "That's because he is."


----------



## sagelfn

apparently because Sage loves the water and GSDs don't like water he is a lab mix. A black lab since he's got so much black on his body and GSDs are mostly tan with only some black. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Ellie

Because of her markings, most people think Ellie is part GSD, which is also what the shelter labeled her (GSD mix) when I adopted her. But getting to know her better, I'm starting to think she's more part whippet as she's very lean and small and fast (and has many characteristics of a sighthound)


----------



## Jessiewessie99

People will ask if Molly is a husky(her tail)lol. I was walking Molly and some little girl was like "Mommy look a husky!"



























When we first got Molly as a puppy, people asked if she was a Rottie, because she was mostly black, I showed someone at school a pic of Molly as a puppy and they said "I thought you said she was a German Shepherd, not a Rottweiler." But I show them more updated pics of her.lol





























People insist Tanner is a wolf.lol























































I was at dog park before and some guy insisted Tanner was a wolfdog. He eventually left, and me, my dad, and some other people(they had GSDs)busted up laughing.


----------



## ChristenHolden

My cousin said Bella looked like a coyote. Because of her color. he knows she's PB he's jus not used to sables.


----------



## diana72805

I had an older guy at petsmart telling us that Jaz is a mix and we were lied to. That he's not very 'slanted' so he can't be a GSD. *shrug*


----------



## mjbgsd

Everytime I take Akbar out in public, I get the 'wolf' comment or is that a mix.


----------



## EchoGSD

The question I get about my black & red female is "is she a police dog?"...usually asked with awe in their voice. When she's wearing her backpack I sometimes get "is that dog trying to find someone?" (they think she is working a search & rescue). At least most people seem to recognize her as a German Shepherd...<grin>


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

More recently, since Sigurd looks more adult, people say "That's a full blooded German Shepherd right?"


----------



## eyezik

Yesterday I was approached at the dog park and a woman asked "does your pup have some coyote in him?" I laughed and thought she was joking, she wasn't. 

Another occasion at same said dog park someone asked if he was a "jingo." I corrected the fool and asked if she meant "dingo" and told her no he isnt any type of "wild dog.".

One more occasion as I was pulling up to a lake a group of little kids with a small dog asked if I had a police dog mixed with a husky.

Hes still young and unusually colored so I can understand people assuming hes a mixed breed, but coyotes and dingos? Some people just surprise me with their ignorance and stupidity. I dont think its even possible to have a wild dog hybrid that functions as a domesticated dog. In any case Ive ever heard of a coyote or wolf hybrid, the dog is always very reclusive and extremely timid. I havent and dont expect to see any coyotes or dingos at the dog park.


----------



## chevysmom

People sometimes ask what "kind" of Shepherd Chevy is....and I've gotten "wolf" a lot with Shya.


----------



## Pauld

Most of the time people just ask what kind of dog she is and I simply respond "pure bred white GSD, yes there are white ones". I say it firm enough that I don't get many people that try and argue any more.

Some people guess husky mix because of her gay tail. I also get wolf dog and wolf hybrid a lot, especially when she gives a dog the "back off" look and the owner freaks out.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

eyezik said:


> Yesterday I was approached at the dog park and a woman asked "does your pup have some coyote in him?" I laughed and thought she was joking, she wasn't.
> 
> Another occasion at same said dog park someone asked if he was a "jingo." I corrected the fool and asked if she meant "dingo" and told her no he isnt any type of "wild dog.".
> 
> One more occasion as I was pulling up to a lake a group of little kids with a small dog asked if I had a police dog mixed with a husky.
> 
> Hes still young and unusually colored so I can understand people assuming hes a mixed breed, but coyotes and dingos? Some people just surprise me with their ignorance and stupidity. I dont think its even possible to have a wild dog hybrid that functions as a domesticated dog. In any case Ive ever heard of a coyote or wolf hybrid, the dog is always very reclusive and extremely timid. I havent and dont expect to see any coyotes or dingos at the dog park.


Your dog has the coloring of Dingos, and some coyotes. Could the perdon meant Jindo? Because there was a Jindo at my shelter who had coloring similar to your dog. Jindos are not a wild dog.


----------



## eyezik

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Your dog has the coloring of Dingos, and some coyotes. Could the perdon meant Jindo? Because there was a Jindo at my shelter who had coloring similar to your dog. Jindos are not a wild dog.



Its possible but when I asked if she meant dingo, she said yes. Maybe she didnt even know the difference between the two.

EDIT: and now that I googled Jindo, it seems all the more possible. . .


----------



## codmaster

Most call my mostly black male GSD a "Police Dog", at least the folks we meet walking around the neighborhood.


----------



## DrDoom

A Belgian Tervuren, which I find hilarious, because he doesn't look ANYTHING like one to me.


----------



## Mrs.K

Ruthie said:


> Bison is a sable. Most can identify his big ole' ears as a GSD, but the working line structure and the sable patern really throws them off. They assume he is a mix. Most think GSD/Rottie.


I get that a lot too. People sometimes don't recognize the sable as a GSD pattern and ask me if they are husky or wolfdog mixes. Or simply if they are purebred GSD's.

Whats perfectly plausible for us others don't know. 

I mean, think about it. There are breeds out there where we have no clue whatsoever what kind of breed it is, what colors are typical and if they are show or working lines. So I give them a little bit of slack and try to answer questions patiently.


----------



## Mrs.K

codmaster said:


> Most call my mostly black male GSD a "Police Dog", at least the folks we meet walking around the neighborhood.


I was asked if mine are retired military dogs when I was walking around post, because they look just like military working dogs and since he's missing half an ear and she's missing haf her nose some people think they are war vets. :wild:


----------



## trish07

Kids think he is a "wolfdog" or a "police dog" (police dog is a breed, didn't you know it???)


----------



## Clay

I have been in law enforcement for over 35 years. Yesterday, two neighborhood boys came by selling discount coupons for their school. When Kaiser (12 weeks old) came out, they wanted to know if he was my police dog. He played with them until they had to leave.


----------



## GSD MOM

Everyone knows what Nellie is...she is black and Tan and looks like the text book GSD. But poor Ace....he is all black and it just takes everyone for a loop. EVERY SINGLE TIME....we go somewhere at least one person asks us what Ace is... Poor boy. Someone asked us once if we colored his hair... Ummm no, are you kidding me?? It seems more people are afraid of Ace too.... I have to say he does look a little more fierce then Nellie.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Mrs.K said:


> I was asked if mine are retired military dogs when I was walking around post, because they look just like military working dogs and since he's missing half an ear and she's missing haf her nose some people think they are war vets. :wild:


Do they get war vet benefits?lol


----------



## MariD

My sable pup just turned 4 months and it seems no one can figure out what he is. Most people don't hazard a guess and seem surprised that he's a GSD. Sables aren't very common around here so maybe that's why.


----------



## Powell

This thread has been wonderful. When I took Sophie, the Bi-color long coat to the Riverfront Park in Columbia, I always asked what did people think she was. Out of hundreds only ONE. A guy came up and said, "What a BEAUTIFUL Bi-color coatie!" I burst out laughing and said he was THE only one who knew....

Powell


----------



## Phoenix122

the funniest thing i have gotten was by some kid calling my B&T a chiuaua when she was younger lol. i have gotten the typical police dog. which i just say yes to cuz i do security work and she comes along with me sometimes, which can be a big help if she see someone before i do. havent gotten the wolf comment yet but dont think i will cuz of her color.


----------



## BlackPuppy

--First time I saw a long-hair GSD, I asked the guy if it was a Tervuran. 

--Maybe if somebody took a black lab (that wasn't fat) and cropped it's ears it would look like a GSD.  When Doerak's ears were back, he looked a lot like a black lab. He's he GSD x Dutchie.

--I have Belgians and they aren't that common, but getting more so. Many people thought my Malinois was a GSD x Whippet. And a couple of people asked if my Laekenois was a GSD x Airedale, one asked if it was part poodle. And a lot of people just think my Malinois is a GSD, too.


----------



## Klaus13

My pup is about 8wks old now....Only had him for a week,and I have ALREADY gotten....

-Is it mixed?
-what is it mixed with?
-is that a rott?

It's not gonna get any better as he gets older,i'm sure of it!!


----------



## goatdude

I got a few "what breed is that" questions when she was very young but now no one asks.


----------



## HPFMTRE

With my girl Sierra(plush coat) Every now and then i get the "Is she mixed" or some comment along those lines but usually ppl comment at how beautiful her coat is. With my new pup Klaus(4 months) Everyone seemed to know EXACTLY what he is. Maybe its because my female is always with us.


----------



## tiffanyhansen

When I take Rex to the dog park, they always ask if he's a husky mix. He has a reverse mask and is a sable. One lady even called him a mutt (nothing wrong with a mutt but she was VERY rude about it!) I think my puppy is BEAUTIFUL and just because he's not the "classic" shepherd color or a GIANT shepherd people assume he is mix. It's frustrating sometimes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly:
-GSD Mix
-Husky
-Husky Mix
-GSD/Husky
-Coyote 
-Coyote Mix
-GSD/Coyote
-K9 or Police Dog
-Bomb Sniffing Dog
Some people will know she is a GSD, but she is rather slender, agile, and small than most GSDs.

Tanner:
-GSD/Lab
-Wolf Mix
-Wolf
-GSD/Wolf
-GSD/Husky/Wolf
-GSD/Malamute
-Belgian Shepherd
-GSD/Belgian Shepherd
-Bear(Yes, people are dead serious when they ask this, and I swear they either 1.Drunk. or 2. On a drug. or 3. Just crazy.)
-Bear/GSD
Some people do know he is a GSD, but usually say Long haired GSD.
He was listed as a German Shepherd Mix at the shelter when we got him, so who knows.


----------



## Valkyrierider

When my solid black was 5 months old I had a clerk at Petco ask if she was a Schipperke. My response was I didn't know a 5 month old Schipperke was this big? Given she was about twice the size of an adult Schipperke and some people have asked if our sable was part coyote.


----------



## paulag1955

Most people who see Shasta ask if she's a GSD mix. A few have asked if she's a GSD/Chow mix, probably because she's so fluffy and sables are pretty uncommon around here.


----------



## logan4

Our black long hair GSD , Logan, has gotten mistaken for a wolf mix a few times. 
For the most part they only say, "magnificent"... 
:gsdhead:
Great thread, by the way!


----------



## bellamia

ok, i instantly get ,'' police dog!'' by kids and some ignorant adults. she v. much resembles jerry lee from K9 BUT ONLY IN LOOKS!!! if the police were to recruit her i can only say ,''GOD help our police!'' she'd most prob. go to the offender if he/she is nice enough and then later decide to come back to her handler WHEN ITS TOO LATE!!!!


----------



## Achielles UD

Moxie is a black long coat. At the show recently, each day I was approached by a different woman. Each told me she was beautiful. Each asked "What lines?" or "Where did you get her?". As I would start telling them, then they would start looking confused... I realize what they meant and instead tell them,

"Oh, She's not a Belgian Shepherd. She's a German Shepherd, black long coat."

"Oh!" They would say.  "I did think she was a bit too angled and obviously not from (Belgian) showlines. She is very pretty though."
Sigh, LOL

Get the "mix" comments all the time with all of my dogs now (white GSD, black long coat GSD, sable GSD, even the sheltie gets some funny guesses - he's a tri) . People have no clue if your dog isn't a "Golden Lab" :crazy: or a "Black Lab" :shocked:


----------



## Taylor

Usually it is a wolf or husky or just police dog. like many of the others have said.


----------



## JazminsMomSami

our stupid mail lady says jazmin in a pitbull. How she gets pit from a gorgeous german shepherd is BEYOND me


----------



## vat

Max is a black and tan, most kids call him a police dog. People at the pet store never fear him they always ohh & ahh over him and say how beautiful he is. Allot will comment on what a great personality he has, I always say it is thanks to great breeding and good training.

I think people here are realizing not all GSD are evil.


----------



## Marissa

I get this ALL the time. Izaak is a silver sable and no one believes he is purebred. Granted he is a rescue but I have no doubt he's all GSD.


----------



## lizzkatris

Wow. I didn't think so many people would have trouble with the 2nd most popular dog in America  
I thought getting a GSD would curb the strange breed guesses, but apparently not!


----------



## shilorio

hahaah! about twenty people at least tell me or ask if shilo is a coyote or has coyote in her and im actually not sure if she isnt haha


----------



## Stosh

Yesterday when I was walking Stosh at the mall a woman said "What nationality is he?"- I mean really, nationality?? So I told her German but he was born here- I have papers to prove he's legal. Most people think he's a mix since he's so fluffy, black and red.


----------



## reagansmom

About a month ago, I was leaving Petco and on the way out a guy who was walking in stopped and said, "whoa is that a canine?". I laughed and kept walking.


----------



## Navah

I was going to start a new post but decided to do a search and this hilarious thread came up. My girl is Bi-Colored and I have to say that I am very surprised that people have to ask me what breed she is. My last Shepherd was a black and tan saddleback and I got the usual “German Dog” “Police Dog” or people just knew she was a GSD.

Other than daycare and training classes everyone who has encountered her has asked me what she is mixed with! Even friends and people who KNEW I was getting a German Shepherd asked me if I am sure she is pure bred and if I confirmed it with the breeder! 

To me all German Shepherds look the same, just different coats and colors… like almost every other dog in the world. I’m very surprised that people don’t know what a GSD is… they are one of the most popular breeds out there.

Anyway to go with this thread I have been asked if she’s part Rottie, Dobie, or lab. I even had someone look at me doubtfully and ask if I was sure she was a Shepherd at all because she was so black… I said yes, she asked again if I was sure, I offered to show her my pup’s papers and she said “no, no as long as you are sure” she still looked at me like I didn’t know what my dog was and she just didn’t want to hurt my feelings LOL.


----------



## ilivenanigloo

I have a sable, so I get wolf sometimes, which I can see after having seen a wild red wolf and pictures of Czeck wolfdogs; her color, long nose, straight hips and slender build do give her a beautiful wolfish look. I've gotten collie a few times as well (er???) and even coyote. My uncle saw her and insisted she wasn't a GSD (I think he has the "classic" American line black and tan in his mind), though he never could say what else she would be. She's small, slender and long-legged for a GSD, but I love that. Pet Star had a GSD that looked every bit like a malinois. My mom thinks Americans look like hyenas because of the angulation.


----------



## Heidi1068

I have a wolf sable tan female GSD and I get wolf hybrid all the time ...... LOL She is also a long hair and she really has wolf colored eyes but it really freaks people out and they dont walk right up to her which is cool I guess .... LMAO

Cath


----------



## ChristenHolden

I was jus told Bella is a Belgin Shepherd because she is sable. And that is what they actully call the sables but that there still a GSD. I almost laughed right in the guys face. Tho he only saw a Phone pic of her. So I gave him a lil slack. Becausd she's 100% more beautiful in real life. My Blackberry camera does nothing for her. (Rofl)


----------



## sagelfn

Sage is a blanket pattern and he's developing a bitch stripe...we're getting a lot more "GSD mix right?" and still a few wolf comments


----------



## KZoppa

UGH!!!! Maybe its because i'm generally really good at recognizing other dog breeds and naturally thrilling the heck out of their owners for knowing what the heck their dog is but i really dont understand you ANYONE can miss that typical GSD head!!!! 

With Riley we get the typical "german shepherds dont have white!" Well Riley is a mix but looks like a solid black very large male shepherd. THE ONLY border collie in this dog is the white patch on his chest and that border collie stare. everything else is shepherd. Zena was basically what i would describe as a sable saddle. With her people never failed to get the breed correct. She was a monster of a female shepherd with the attitude to prove it! Numerous people thought she was a police dog. With Shelby she's a classic black and tan but i get people trying to convince me she's a doberman. Excuse me?! For starters WAY too much fur to be a doberman or even a mix! Second, her coloring is what people recognize as a GSD. Shasta, my poor little 4 month old sable gets accused of being a wolf hybrid! She's going to look similar to Zena i'm sure when she's done doing her magic color changing routine. BUT! I also get the "is she a police dog in training? are you just fostering her until she goes to actual training?" I especially love those people who try to convince you that YOUR dog isn't actually what you know they are. Now dont get me wrong, i love hybrids. I would have stolen our neighbors dog if i could have. He was fabulous! and massive!!!! I laugh in an attempt to resist the urge to smack people for the lack of intelligence they seem to love demonstrating!!! 

OH! and my BLACK lab when i was younger... a golden retriever. What?! seriously?! ~smacks stupid people!~


----------



## windwalker718

One ole man when I first got into GSD's explained it for me... German Shepherds are Black and Red/tan unless they're the color of Rin-tin-tin (Blk/silver). Alsations are much like them, but are more brown, and often long haired (Sables... coat). The All Black ones are Belgium Shepherds (Sheepdog I think he meant)... they USED to be German Shepherds but they were separated and bred exclusively in Belgium. They even have a long haired version (Tervuren). Of course the White ones are actually part Arctic Wolf. His input and wisdom has been suplimented by many a ringside genius inparting their wisdom to the person next to them.


----------



## APBTLove

I've been asked if he was a pit bull, wolf, and Malinois...


----------



## Jgk2383

A wolf or Wolfdog


----------



## Navah

I know this is an older thread but I just had to share. I took my dog to the Vet yesterday and there was a cute senior couple who fell in love with my baby. They asked what breed she was, I said a German Shepherd and they ohhh’ed and ahhhh’ed over her dark color and asked what she is mixed with. I said nothing and she is so dark because she is Bi colored. The old lady put her hand on my arm and said “don’t worry hunny, her brown spots will grow in one day, I just know it” I just laughed and said thank you. It was very cute.


----------



## Miikkas mom

OK, I must make a confession. Prior to getting Miikka – and joining this forum - I really did not know there were so many different lines of GSD’s. If I would have seen, say, a Czech working line I probably would have thought it was a mix. That would hold true for the solid black/white GSD’s too. 

Our Bella was a GSD/chow chow mix. But she looked more chow; solid reddish-color fluffy fur with a GSD body. When I was a kid growing up in Minnesota there was a wonderful PB GSD up the street. He was a black/tan saddle - pretty much what I always thought of when I thought of a GSD. I’m still learning all the various lines! I think there are a lot of folks like me out there in the world...please be patient with them.  

To answer the question at hand, people pretty much know Miikka is a GSD. She’s from West German show lines so she looks like a stereotypical GSD. Once in a while folks (usually kids) will ask me if she's a police dog...


----------



## Nikkoli110

When we got Titan, our all black GSD, people constantly asked what was wrong with my labs ears. Then we got the "GSD's don't come in all black". Then once someone actually told me my Schipperke was cute. I wanted to puke. Now that he's full grown I still get questions about what breed he is, and people still question me and think I'm stupid when I tell them a purebred GSD. :crazy: No one usually questions Katie, its pretty obvious (for most people).


----------



## Navah

Miikkas mom said:


> I think there are a lot of folks like me out there in the world...please be patient with them.
> 
> To answer the question at hand, people pretty much know Miikka is a GSD. She’s from West German show lines so she looks like a stereotypical GSD. Once in a while folks (usually kids) will ask me if she's a police dog...


Lol I think most of us are patient but it’s the people that feel sorry for us because we "think" our dog is pure bred, or question us that we are sure they are pure bred, those are the ones I laugh at.

I too did not know what a bi-colored Shepherd was until I got my Navah. BUT being that I feel Shepherds have a certain look I would probably assume it was a GSD and not question the owner if they told me as much.

I think these stories are funny though. I thought I was alone in this and was irritated at the whole thing until I found this thread. Now I just laugh at it all.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

windwalker718 said:


> One ole man when I first got into GSD's explained it for me... German Shepherds are Black and Red/tan unless they're the color of Rin-tin-tin (Blk/silver). Alsations are much like them, but are more brown, and often long haired (Sables... coat). The All Black ones are Belgium Shepherds (Sheepdog I think he meant)... they USED to be German Shepherds but they were separated and bred exclusively in Belgium. They even have a long haired version (Tervuren). Of course the White ones are actually part Arctic Wolf. His input and wisdom has been suplimented by many a ringside genius inparting their wisdom to the person next to them.


LOL, must be a Connecticut thing. I had a trainer tell me that the temperament of a GSD is determined by their color. She actually had a list, color by color. Wish I had written it down, the only two I remember are that all black ones are hardheads and whites are reactive. She must have been standing by the same ring.


----------



## kiwilrdg

I have found some old references to the English name of the breed being changed to Alsatian Wolf Dog due to anti-German feelings after WWI. So perhaps wolf dog is incomplete and archaic, but not really wrong.


----------



## Akk578

Chicagocanine said:


> Well what else would she be! I mean the only way she could look more like a classic GSD is if she didn't have the 'bitch stripe' down her back.


 Question maybe it is a silly one. But what is a bitch stripe??


----------



## JonnyRico

I recently moved from a city that was pretty tough. The crime rate continues to grow and the streets are always filled with little wanna-be gangsters. Whenever I go out for a run with Kali, she is ALWAYS reffered to as "the POLICE dog"...lol.


----------



## PaddyD

Well what else would she be! I mean the only way she could look more like a classic GSD is if she didn't have the 'bitch stripe' down her back.[/QUOTE]

What the heck is a bitch stripe? Is it that gray stripe my bitch has down her back?


----------



## vicky2200

Ive heard GSD mixed with a collie or a greyhound. Ive also just heard collie mix or greyhound mix. The most interesting was when someone thought she was a husky... i guess if you dont know dogs well, she is redish and white and some huskies are... but she doesnt really look like a husky to me lol


----------



## Montana Scout

so far everyone has asked me if he's a german shepherd, just wernt sure if he was purebred or not... so i think thats impressive


----------



## KZoppa

had someone call her Shasta a mastiff mix. I looked at them like they're lost their freaking mind!!!!!


----------



## sandor

People always think Jager's a full grown mix. I'd say his face is more mature than most puppy's, and he has a real mellow, relaxed personality so many people fail to realize he's only 4 months...and since his ears haven't stood yet, i guess he does kind of look like a mutt.


----------



## Deuce

Everyone who sees Deuce knows he's a German Shepherd...he's traditional Black and Tan


----------



## will_and_jamie

Hannah is never mistaken for being partly GSD. Apparently people think GSD's that are 24" tall and weigh in the upper 50's are GSD mixes or a breed I've never heard of as the "miniature GSD". When I was home visiting my mom, we went to Petco on Hilton Head Island, SC. Some random older man TOLD us I got screwed paying for her because she's obviously a mixbreed because she's so small.


----------



## Heagler870

My little cousins at home tend to say "It's a wolf!" lol. It's cute. One guy looked at my pup one time and thought he was mixed with lab. I was like "WTH!?!" lol


----------



## Dejavu

This thread is too funny! I get the "Look! A police dog!" a lot, especially when I take my Negra for a walk.



goatdude said:


> At the vet's office I'm sometimes asked what breed my dogs is. My usual reply is "poodle".


I loved this, it made my day. :thumbup:


----------



## JustMeLeslie

When everyone sees Victor they know what he is but with poor Jamie Lee they look at me like I am crazy. When I took her to the vet for the first time they asked what breed she is I told them GSD and they all just stared blankly at me. I had to show them her papers to verify it to them. I guess they had never seen a black german shepherd.


----------



## DarkestUnicorn

No one really asks what Ruby is they just tell me she is a German Shepherd, as if i was unaware of the fact.

With Diego I have gotten asked if hes a Belgian shepherd, Husky and a mix breed.

The dumbest thing I have seen is a woman asked to pat Ruby when she was only about 12 weeks, I did not mind but when she found out she was a GSD she pulled her hand away and said "There vicious dogs"

I looked at her, (i realized I was doing the head turn that my dog does at me when im doing something stupid) and replied "Yes, be careful she has been known to take arms off or lick you to death"


----------



## DDR Chief

I've had 3 people on separate occasions ask if Chief was a Dingo. I guess it's the dark sable working line structure, and the incredibly large ears on a 6 month old puppy


----------



## Denali Girl

There are several that come to mind...German Police Dog is a good one, when I asked the guy if a German Police Dog was the same as a German Shepherd he said "oh no it's a totally different breed, you should have done your homework first" Ughhhhh, idiot #1, then there was a time when I owned Boxers, anyway when I was walking one of them on a well used trail system I came across a man and his wife and they stopped me to tell me that "All those dogs are supposed to be muzzled in public" and "he was going to report me", so when I asked, what kind of dogs, he said Pitbulls are supposed to be muzzled, that was idiot #2. I can go on but I'll stop there lol


----------



## Katey

Once, a very concerned citizen came up to warn us our dog is "part wolf." Whew, I'm glad he said something -- all this time I thought we had a GSD!


----------



## supaflyz

My neighbor kids think my german shepherd is a wolf. He even ask can they climb. Too many movies for him I guess. I also thought that german shepherd were wolves when I was little.


----------



## ZebsMommy

DarkestUnicorn said:


> No one really asks what Ruby is they just tell me she is a German Shepherd, as if i was unaware of the fact.
> 
> With Diego I have gotten asked if hes a Belgian shepherd, Husky and a mix breed.
> 
> The dumbest thing I have seen is a woman asked to pat Ruby when she was only about 12 weeks, I did not mind but when she found out she was a GSD she pulled her hand away and said "There vicious dogs"
> 
> *I looked at her, (i realized I was doing the head turn that my dog does at me when im doing something stupid) and replied "Yes, be careful she has been known to take arms off or lick you to death*"


:rofl:


----------



## PaddyD

Mine is a sheep in wolf's clothing.

ya, I know ....... b-a-a-ad joke


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Recently, I was walking Molly and Tanner through Petco. As I was coming out into the main aisle a young couple saw them and the girl said "Look at the pack of wolves!"


----------



## Justin0406

I was at Petsmart and a group of people saw my 8month old sable gsd... They grasped and said oh my god a K9. He's been called a wolf and a police dog...


----------



## bocron

We own a private dog park. Our GSDs are the "Park Rangers". Most of our members had never seen a sable GSD before seeing ours. We have had 5 sables (now 3). One of the girls the other day said she saw a black and red GSD and had to remind herself it was a GSD since she was now used to seeing sables.
I had a girl ask me once if my Lancashire Heeler was a baby doberman !


----------



## LaRen616

Well I usually hear "Is that a Lab?" or "Is he a wolf?" or "What kind of mix is he?"

Someone asked me this weekend if he was a Belgian Shepherd, at least they are getting closer. 

Does he look like a freaking Lab?


----------



## Toffifay

LaRen616 said:


> Does he look like a freaking Lab?


*YES!

*hahaha, no, of course not! He looks like a totally gorgeous solid black, purebred German Shepherd Dog!


----------



## Toffifay

I've heard everything from Belgian "Sheep dog", to Malinios, to Wolf! But *most* people know she is a GSD, thankfully!


----------



## jkscandi50

I get - is he from Belgium or what kind of dog is that?? When he barks they know what he is


----------



## sagelfn

My niece called Sage a "Santa dog" on Easter. She is 3 so I'm not sure what she meant.


----------



## PaddyD

Now THIS is an old thread, but I'll bite.
Since my dog has the 'standard' German Shepherd appearance, people
have no difficulty identifying her breed.


----------



## PaddyD

bocron said:


> We own a private dog park. Our GSDs are the "Park Rangers". Most of our members had never seen a sable GSD before seeing ours. We have had 5 sables (now 3). One of the girls the other day said she saw a black and red GSD and had to remind herself it was a GSD since she was now used to seeing sables.
> I had a girl ask me once if my Lancashire Heeler was a baby doberman !


Should have said, "No she's just a short black&tan German Shepherd."


----------



## k_sep

I've had people think Luna is a husky, which I don't understand at all! One of the vet techs thought she was a chow!


----------



## BR870

PaddyD said:


> Should have said, "No she's just a short black&tan German Shepherd."


No way, its a German Shepherd x Dachshund mix... I know, I'm an expert


----------



## suzzyq01

All the time I get people asking me if Sonar is...
A. Shiloh Shepherd 
B. Belgium Shepherd
C. Mixed with a Shepherd and a........ 

They are stunned when I say "he is pure bred German Shepherd"


----------



## bruiser

People readily identify 'bruiser' as a GSD   What annoys me most is when people ask if he will 'CHEW' their arm off...I mean he's just hanging next to me but he does bark when they start to approach him without my permission. I ask them not to approach him and then if they want to see him, I will tell him to go make friends. (one at a time for about 20-30 seconds and he comes back to me and sits down)


----------



## Management

Capone's ears shifted to full radar attention at 14wks. People now ask "is that some kind of .. uh"...- 

It's like all they see now are his seemingly full grown ears but with half a body behind it and aren't sure what he is.

Most people thought my Harlequin Dane was a dalmation- I had a lot of fun with that


----------



## Castlemaid

Yes, with Gryffon being a sable, I get a lot of "German Shepherd mixed with . . . ? " type of inquiries.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

I've heard, Wolf, Hyena, and Belgian Malinois which always seems to shock me because I never heard of a Belgian before I got a GSD!


----------



## BGSD

Mine is all black, so I have gotten the wolf-dog comment more than any other.


----------



## Dainerra

coyote. the woman even threatened to call the police because "it's illegal to keep coyotes as a pet"


----------



## EPips

I know this thread is 4+ years old, but I just had to drop my two cents in, even if nobody ever reads it 

Living in Australia, nobody automatically leaps to the wolf (which he actually does look strikingly like) or coyote/wild dog option. 
When he was 4 months old and his ears were just starting to stand on their own, I had a lady come up to me and swear he must be part rabbit because his ears were so enormous. :rofl:
Between the ages of 5-8 months the analysis was torn. Most often he got "...kelpie?" because he was so skinny (and they're so popular in australia).
The conversation I get now ALL. THE. TIME at 10 months is:
"what breed?"
"german shepherd"
"they come in all black? He looks like a belgian shepherd."

Cue me lecturing them for 10 minutes on the enormous difference between a german shepherd and a belgian shepherd, plus the rarity of finding a belgian shepherd of any of the four types with his length of fur (short stock coat tending toward plush). Gahhhhh. And half of them still walk away unconvinced, including those to whom I have shown a picture of his sable, very german shepherdy father.

On the other hand, what have I told people he is?
"kelpie x wolf"
"black dingo"
"dingo x lab"
"GSD x platypus" (because he swims so much he must be crossed with something with flippers)
And after reading the entirety of this thread, I'm going to add two new breeds to my list.
"poodle" and
"schnauzer".
I nearly died laughing when I read those.

Ironically it's people in their 20s that immediately recognise him as a black shepherd, and they get very excited to see one. Which always makes my heart warm. Also ironically, it's the people who have owned loads of german shepherds in the past who tell me I'm wrong in thinking he's a german. They swear black and blue he's belgian and use the fact that they've owned shepherds in the past to back up their ignorance. "GSDs don't come in black".


----------



## WateryTart

Until she was about 5 or 6 months old, I was asked all the time what the German Shepherd was mixed with. Uh, more German Shepherd?

Once her adult coloring started to peek through a bit more, people figured out more readily that she's purebred, and everyone we meet recognizes her as a GSD.


----------



## wick

*All the time!*

Oh my gosh I have a rich bi-color german shepherd and people are constantly asking if he is a rottweiler (sp?) Although a surprising amount of individuals (the majority) Know right off the bat that he is a german shepherd even though he has floppy ears! (he is a almost 4 mo old puppy and has some aussie mixed in but other than that and his size looks pure german) 

Before we got him I didn't even know that germans came in this color and thought he had just gotten it from his aussie side!! But after seeing images of bi-colors he DEFINITELY got it from shepherd side lol. 

I even had a rotti owner ask about it and I was surprised because other than the colors Wick has no similarities with the build or look of a rotti. Beautiful colors though we are so lucky! It was totally by chance, we just wanted to adopt a pup and happened to find the most beautiful german mix (which was our dream dog to begin with!)


----------



## wick

bruiser said:


> People readily identify 'bruiser' as a GSD  What annoys me most is when people ask if he will 'CHEW' their arm off...I mean he's just hanging next to me but he does bark when they start to approach him without my permission. I ask them not to approach him and then if they want to see him, I will tell him to go make friends. (one at a time for about 20-30 seconds and he comes back to me and sits down)


Most people know right off the bat that Wick is a shepherd (see my rotti post above due to rich bicolor coloring) and I get SO SICK of people telling me what a great guard dog he is going to be or to not socialize him so he will not trust strangers!!! I am like uh we want a family dog that can go everywhere with us...I would rather he lick an intruder than bite them because it is more likely a stranger is good than im being robbed!!


----------



## wick

BR870 said:


> No way, its a German Shepherd x Dachshund mix... I know, I'm an expert


She looks a lot like our puppy Wick !


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

Had taken Lena when I first got her to a local ice cream place by my house for socialization. A nice gentlemen asked me if she was an elkhound. Not that I was offended, they are beautiful dogs. But I told him nope she's a GSD. I think it was the color that threw him off...


----------



## bruiser

wick said:


> Most people know right off the bat that Wick is a shepherd (see my rotti post above due to rich bicolor coloring) and I get SO SICK of people telling me what a great guard dog he is going to be or to not socialize him so he will not trust strangers!!! I am like uh we want a family dog that can go everywhere with us...I would rather he lick an intruder than bite them because it is more likely a stranger is good than im being robbed!!


We should always socialize and train any dog. A lot of dogs are just naturally protective of their families (pack). I think they can tell if something is a miss. Just my opinion...


----------



## wick

I agree I am pretty sure that Germans (and other dogs) are perceptive enough that even if they are trained to be friendly to strangers they would know when someone is bad or not invited into the home or near a person.


----------



## Lykoz

a lady complained at a public park about my dog walking nicely on leash away from her.
Backwards country and mayor passed a by law banning walking dogs in almost all public parks in the city. This was done by mayor and the actual legal work is scetchy at best.

She complained and threw a hissy fit.

I told her it's ok and that my dog is not a dog.
Told her its a wolf.

(Gsd is translated to "wolf dog" in Greek in common use language.)
Few people know what a gsd really is anyways.

She believed me and starting going off how am I proud of that fact..

I just replied: well he is not a dog, so he is legal..
Lol.


----------



## counter

Kaze is part Great Dane, part kangaroo, and part Dire Wolf. Ha!


----------



## Lykoz

Oh and my favorite story...

Was really young so take my memory with a pinch of salt.
But I discretely remember two American tourist walking past our home in South Africa 

As they were walking on the street, my collie at the time ran to the gate through the shrubs and let out some viscous barks.

They were so scared and asked if it was a lion. (They couldn't see it properly through the shrubs)

Yep we all kept lions in our backyard back then


----------



## the401killer

Get people telling me that my dog is not a German shepherd the she is to small or they dont come in that color. I have told me the wierdest breed combos that my dog could possible be.all the breeds under the sun it gets very tiresome. One time i was walking my dog by the park and this gentleman walks up to me what breed of dog my dog was. I said she is a German shepherd he laughed at me and said no really what is she i said again a German shepherd he said she looks more like a rotti border collie mix. He said shepherds have to be 100lbs and have to be up to your hip and be a black and tan saddle back. I just face palmed and walked away.


----------



## the401killer

More pictures of my "border collie rottie mix"
She is 50lbs and 22" inches at the withers.


----------



## David Taggart

People are walking encyclopedia-s. They know everything about dogs, sports, cars and raising sheep. In fact such individuals just want to attract your attention even if they suspect your negative reaction to their bull. On other hand many of them are pitiful sods, especially old ones.


----------



## royals17

the401killer said:


> More pictures of my "border collie rottie mix"
> She is 50lbs and 22" inches at the withers.


looks more like a mini pony doberman mix to me... but who knows what she really is? Anything but a shepherd, right?


----------



## wick

David Taggart said:


> People are walking encyclopedia-s. They know everything about dogs, sports, cars and raising sheep. In fact such individuals just want to attract your attention even if they suspect your negative reaction to their bull. On other hand many of them are pitiful sods, especially old ones.


I had a guy...after I explained that Wick was not a Rotti, continue to tell me he was and pointing at the penciling on his toes saying that "this is the clear marking of a rotti" I eventually just walked away I was so annoyed! I also had a guy today explain to me for 20 minutes how to potty train him...without first asking if he was potty trained. Just smile and nod...


----------



## wick

the401killer said:


> Get people telling me that my dog is not a German shepherd the she is to small or they dont come in that color. I have told me the wierdest breed combos that my dog could possible be.all the breeds under the sun it gets very tiresome. One time i was walking my dog by the park and this gentleman walks up to me what breed of dog my dog was. I said she is a German shepherd he laughed at me and said no really what is she i said again a German shepherd he said she looks more like a rotti border collie mix. He said shepherds have to be 100lbs and have to be up to your hip and be a black and tan saddle back. I just face palmed and walked away.


Yep we get that too... ! Granted Wick is also part australian shepherd so his ears are floppy, so in their defense its not as obvious as your beautiful dog! However 99% of the time we get "is that a german shepherd" So I guess those other guys are just idiots!


----------



## the401killer

I recently had the animal control called because my new neighbor thought i was harboring a wild animal.
She thought my white GSD was a arctic wolf.


----------



## wyoung2153

Titan is pretty standard Black and Red (to us at least) he is huge so people always ask if he is a giant shepherd or randomly is he "one of those belgian things?" Mostly I just get asked "what kind is he?"


----------



## Ace GSD

once someone tried to convince me that Ace is a belgian shepherd


----------



## eddie1976E

someone once thought Remi was a coywolf...The guy just kept talking about how he has them in his yard in MA, etc.


----------



## CDR Shep Mama

My 6yo nephew: "Wow! Your dog is a wolf!!"
Me: "Oh, no, no Matthew, he's a German Shepherd."
My nephew: "That's so cool! I've never seen a German Wolf Shepherd before!" *runs off shouting about how his aunt bought a German wolf*

Ugh, hole neighborhood probably thinks some lady on the block owns a wolf now.


----------



## the401killer

Ace GSD said:


> once someone tried to convince me that Ace is a belgian shepherd


Same here i get a lot of people asking if she is "Belgium dog". My grandfather grew up with German shepherds and has owned some in the past and he thinks my dog is a Belgium malinois.


----------



## kelliewilson

People have asked me if bandit was an akita mix because of the silver.


----------



## Jayfeather

The other day I was walking Koda and this guy asked me if he was a mix, probably because his left ear never came up fully. I said no, he's a purebred German shepherd. The guy then told me all about the two German shepherds he used to own. I'm wondering how he thought Koda was a mix if he had experience with shepherds before.


----------



## mia's momma

Our Mia is a 10 month old 60 lb. solid black GSD. You don't ever see solid blacks in our area, so when my husband has her out and about people either back away (she looks scary being all black with big white teeth like a wolf)or ask what she is. They don't believe that she is a GSD. My husband has been telling some of them she is a big black lab with pointy ears.


----------



## Ajax

I was walking our new GSD mix the other day and our neighbor asked if he was a chow. (Note: our dog is a smooth GSD) I think they just assumed curly tail meant chow.


----------



## gsdlover91

Wolf or coyote hybrid.


----------



## Stonevintage

Oh, they know what she is. Now that she's 11 months old, they don't come to the fence to pet her anymore. Before winter she was a puppy, now that they see her, she has grown up. Sad, because she still loves all the neighbors and does not understand why they don't pet her anymore....

But, she's changing her perspective too... it's just a few sad months we will go thru and she won't be thinking puppy anymore.


----------



## FOKAI_808

people think she is mixed with Black Lab and some think she looks like a wolf.


----------



## River-Otter

My Sunni is very large for a bitch, light colored with piercing yellow eyes and a nice straight back. I have had people who have owned and even shown GSDs confidently tell me that she is part wolf or Malamute. LOL, by now I can usually tell the GSD folks because the conversation goes:
"Beautiful dog"
"Thank you, would you like to pet her?"
<they come close and start surreptitiously measuring her with their hands> "GSD?"
"Yes"
<give the side eye> "And?"
"Pure GSD"
At which point they either confidently tell me I have been tricked (purebred females are not that big, she is too light colored, the eyes are a dead giveaway, her back should slope more) or measure her again, see that it must be true and start quizzing me on lines, lol.

Most people inexperienced with the breed say they didn't know coyotes got that big, or ask if she's a wolf hybrid.

I have heard (and could well be wrong) that that is why "piercing" eyes are a fault in the standard, because they make the dog look too wolf-like and a lot of people find them scary


----------



## Discoetheque

I always get "She's not full-blood Shepherd is she? Shepherd mixed with....what...."
Then they proceed to try and guess. I guess because she's so slender and not overly fluffy. They can never come up with anything...lol. I got Malinois/GSD mix one time.


----------



## Swarnendu

When I got Coco, she was

A mutt
A runt or
A pituitary dwarf

Now at 14 week ( and 33 pounds) she is

A Full Blooded GSD


----------



## Persinette

I'm sure it gets annoying and the novelty wears off, but I just can't wait to get my pup and have people ask me about him! Even if it is to inaccurately assume his breed. I'll just be tickled pink they want to know about him. I'm so looking forward to all of it! This thread made me laugh though! Some people are just not dog people, others are truly clueless.


----------



## sanlee

I have seriously considered getting a t shirt that's says YES, HE IS AN ALL BLACK GERMAN SHEPHERD. :laugh: Actually we don't mind being asked, and have gotten into some very interesting conversations that started with that question.


----------



## WateryTart

sanlee said:


> I have seriously considered getting a t shirt that's says YES, HE IS AN ALL BLACK GERMAN SHEPHERD. :laugh: Actually we don't mind being asked, and have gotten into some very interesting conversations that started with that question.


For me it would read, "NOT A BELGIAN MALINOIS LIKE IN THAT MOVIE MAX."

If I had a dollar for everyone who's asked me if I've seen the movie because the dog is just like mine...


----------

